# Newborn baby goat with swollen goopy eyes



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Yesterday, my doe delivered triplets when we were not home. When I got home, I found two dry fluffy clean kids, and one tiny stillborn doe frozen. I don't know if she was ever alive. I doubt it, as this mother is experienced and a very good mother. 
This am, I noticed one of the live kids, the little doe, had discharge from one eye. I got home this afternoon to find one eye almost swollen shut with goop, and the other one becoming goopy. The buckling shows no signs of having the same issue. Mom looks and acts well also.
I plan to bring her in, wipe her eyes with warm water, rinse with saline, and apply terramycin antibiotic ointment. I am not sure if this is the right treatment, as I have never had a goat with eye issues before. This is what I would do with a kitten, so I am gonna go with it. If anyone knows, or has experience with this, please either stop me, or encourage me. Thanks so much
Christina


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok so I went out to buy the terramycin, paid $22 dollars for a tiny tube, got home, went and got the baby. It wasn't swollen any more, but was still goopy. I think maybe the eyelid had rolled over or something. I went ahead and treated as stated above, and will just watch. Hopefully, this resolves itself.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Your treatment plan sounds fine to me; it's what I'd do. Hope she does well.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Also, it could have been scratched or somethng is actually in the eye..piece of hay or dirt. If not healing well I would take to your vet..why is it the bucks seem to alway be stronger than does...good luck and let us know how she is doing. Your plan sounds good to me too.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks. Sometimes we just need reassurance!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me too  Terramycin does not contain any steroids which is good. Medications containing steroids (labeled HC or DEX) should not be used unless an eye stain is done first to be sure no scratches or ulcers are present. So you done did good!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would do exactly as your doing also. Check with Hoeggers or Jeffers & get a bottle of Opthmalic Terramycin, I think it cost about $11.00, I always keep one on hand just incase. 
One year I had a little doeling a couple days old get a goopey eye, I ssumed it was from scrating it with hay or straw & I did exactly what you did for a week, cleared right up & never a problem after that.

Sometimes the eye lid can be inverted in with an eyelash scratching the eye so also check & make sure the eyelid looks normal.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Since I treated her the first time, she has had no swelling, no goop, and no irritation. Very strange. I didn't bother to re-treat. I will just check it to make suure nothing new pops up.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad she is doing well. I have, also, found the bucklings appear stronger than the little does.


----------

